# 150 Millionen aus Ghana.....



## Jansenbusch (1 August 2012)

Dr. Jacob Ayeebo ist schon ein guter Bekannter hier im Forum, aber aus echter Langeweile wollte ich es mal wirklich etwas weiter treiben. 
Also zuerst die Standardmail: 


> Guten Tag,
> 
> 
> Ich kontaktiere Sie, weil ich auf der Suche nach einem Partner bei der
> ...


----------



## Jansenbusch (1 August 2012)

Da hab ich natürlich zugebissen: Wer lässt sich schon 150 Millionen Dollar (ok, keine Euro, aber auch ganz ok) entgehen? Auf meine knappe Antwort


> Na klar bin ich interessiert, bitte nähere Details


kam dann sehr schnell: 


> Hallo ,
> Vielen Dank, ich habe Ihre schnelle Antwort zur Kenntnis genommen. Ich hoffe, eine vertrauenserweckende Person in Ihnen gefunden zu haben, denn es geht um viel Geld $150 Million. Wie Sie sicherlich wissen suche ich einem vertrauenwuerdigen und respektablen Menschen. Schließlich werde ich Ihnen viel Geld anvertrauen, wenn die Transaktion wie geplant weiter geht. Hierzu möchte ich Sie mit den nötigen Informationen versehen. Mit Hilfe Ihrer Daten kann ich in kürzester Zeit Anspruch auf das Erbe erheben. Dazu benoetige ich Ihren vollstaendigen Namen, Anschrift und Geburtsdatum. Erfahrungsgemäß handelt es sich dabei lediglich um eine Formalität. Ihre Daten werden selbstverständlich vertraulich behandelt und nur zu diesem Zweck verwendet. Zudem werde ich einige Dokumente vorlegen muessen, die da wären:
> 1. Letter of probate (gerichtliche Testamentsbescheinigung)
> 2. Certificate of administration from Corporate Affairs Commission in Africa (Bescheinigung der Verwaltung, mit der wir als Anwälte das Erbe dem bestimmten Zweck zuführen können.)
> ...


----------



## Jansenbusch (1 August 2012)

Ich hab dann höflich zurückgeschrieben, dass er gerne 50% des Erbes haben kann, aber ich nicht daran denke, im Voraus irgendwelche Gebühren zu bezahlen. Er möge das verstehen. 
Und zu meiner Sicherheit soll er doch mal seinen Reisepass einscannen, damit ich weiß mit wem ich es zu tun habe. 
Dann kam tatsächlich sein Pass !! Unglaublich, wie billig da in einen schlechten Scan ein Foto und sein Name reinkopiert wurde!
Das beste waren dann die vermeindlichen Dokumente: Wie zu sehen ist, stammen die aus einem Serienbrief, statt meines Namens stand da überal "[Meine Anschrift]" !!
Echte Wertarbeit, diese Dokumente.


----------



## Jansenbusch (1 August 2012)

Dann habe ich ihn höflich drauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ich mit diesen Dokumenten wohl kaum irgendwo 150 Millionen Dollar bekäme, wenn noch nichtmal mein Name drin stünde. Das war ihm sichtlich peinlich: 


> Hallo,
> 
> Dies ist sehr großer Fehler. Bitte übermitteln Sie können Sie benennen ein oder scannen Ihres Reisepasses, mich sofort.
> 
> ...


 
Einen Reisepass hab ich ihm natürlich nicht eingescannt, aber einen schönen alten, 5 Jahre abgelaufenen Mitgliedsausweis einer Kartbahn......


----------



## Jansenbusch (1 August 2012)

Dann kam es langsam zur Übergabe: Ein "Diplomat" sei auf dem Weg mit den Dokumenten, ich solle ihn in Holland oder England treffen, er würde mir die Dokumente aushändigen (wo ich damit das Geld bekommen soll ist war immer noch nicht geklärt). Zur Bestätigung ein weiteres traumhaftes Dokument: 


Man beachte: 
- Diese drei Dokumente wiegen 24 Kilo, 
- Offensichtlich kostet ein Kilo 1000  Dollar, insgesamt also 24.000 Dollar, 
- Das ganze natürlich als "Diplomatic Shipment" (als würden die was dafür bezahlen). 
- Und als "Delivery Address" steht "Geboren am xxxx, in .... ". 
Klasse.


----------



## Jansenbusch (1 August 2012)

Dann natürlich noch ein bischen Druck machen: 



> Hallo Herr ,
> 
> Die notwendigen Dokumente liegen mir jetzt vor und ich sende Ihnendiese nun im Anhangdieser E- Mail, zu Ihrer Durchsicht. Was den weiteren Verlauf angeht, so werde ich den uberweisung oder Transport des Erbes veranlassen unddie Gesellschaft wird sich bei Ihnen melden, sobald sich das Erbe in Europa befindet. Ich bitte Sie, mich dann darüber zu informieren.
> 
> ...


 

Oder, auf meinen Hinweis dass da ja garkeine richtige Delivery Address steht....: 


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Adresse ist für Referenz-Zwecke. Die Sendung wäre in Holland geliefert werden, wo der Diplomat ist darauf zurückzuführen, sobald er kommt zu kontaktieren. Der Name des Diplomaten ist Nelson Sulivan. l wird den Kurierdienst, um die Fehler zu korrigieren. ich bin ein bisschen besorgt, weil ich nicht von Ihnen für ein paar Tage gehört zu haben. Diese Aufgabe hat mir wirklich die Zeit genommen. Ich hoffe, meine Mühe mit wunderbaren Belohnung soon.l sehen freue mich schon auf das Ende zu sehen. Der Diplomat wird Sie aus den Niederlanden zu kontaktieren. Außerdem benötigte das Unternehmen eine Kopie Ihres Passes oder Foto Lizenz für die richtige Identifikation und Dokumentation. Bitte vergessen Sie nicht, es jetzt tun. Bitte zurück zu mir, sobald du von ihnen hören. Eine weitere Sache, vergessen Sie nicht, arbeiten mit der Diplomat auf seine Ankunft zusammen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jansenbusch (1 August 2012)

Neben dem offensichtlich spontanen Antwort-Emails gab es aber auch astrein deutsche emails, gerade am Anfang der Konversation: 




> Hallo.........,
> 
> vielen Dank fuer Ihre Antwort zu diesem Zeitpunkt, an dem ich Ihre Dokumente auf Ihrem Namen bei Gericht ausstelle. Dieser Prozess wird nicht lange dauern zu abgeschlossen sein, dann werden Ihnen die Dokumente per E-Mail zu Ihrer Durchsicht zugeschickt. Ich freue mich ueber Ihre Korrespondez so weit und ich moechte Ihr Vertrauen in mich staerken. Ich moechte Sie nochmal bitten diese Angelegenheit mit der groesste Diskretion zu behandeln, niemand ausser mir in unserer Ministerium ist ueber diesen Vorgang informiert Bitte, bestaetgen Sie mir den Eingang der Dokumente, sobald Sie diese erhalten haben.
> 
> ...


 
Dass er dann in Solarenergieprojekte, Kinderheime und Aids-Projekte spenden will fand ich am besten. Das soll wohl das Vertrauen steigern.


----------



## Jansenbusch (1 August 2012)

Dann wurde es also langsam Ernst: Der "Diplomat" würde mich kontaktieren: Auf meine Frage, ob er mir die email-Adresse des "Diplomaten" schicken könnte, damit ich mit ihm kommunizieren kann, kam etwas überraschend: 



> Hi...,
> 
> l am very sorry to say that i dont have access to his contact . He will definately be intouch with you once he got to Netherland. This was the assurance from the manager here in Ghana.  Please try as much as you can to work with him. This is all my hope  for now and i dont want to deviate from the agreement i had with my colleagues.
> 
> ...


 
Immerhin hab ich Herrn Jacob mal meine Telefonnummer gegeben (Büro), damit ich ihn mal hören kann, und er rief auch tatsächlich mal an ! Richtig ordentlich aus Ghana. 
Dann rief tatsächlich "Der Diplomat" im Büro an. Er sei nun in Amsterdam und ich soll kommen, die Dokumente holen, und er hätte ja nun beträchtliche Ausgaben gehabt. 
Leiderleider könnte ich nicht kommen, hab grad meinen Ausweis verlegt, und ohne Ausweis fahr ich nicht ins Ausland, wir könnten uns ja in Aachen treffen. Nein, das ginge nicht, er hätte nur eine Erlaubnis für Holland (als Diplomant? wunderlich...). Mit seinen Kosten könne ich ihm auch nicht helfen, er wird ja von Herrn Jacob bezahlt, solle er sich doch vertrauensvoll an ihn wenden. Solange er nicht nach Deutschland kommt müsse er halt warten bis mein Ausweis wieder auftaucht. Naturgemäß wurde er dann unwirsch, wir sind so verblieben dass ich mit Herrn Jacob kläre wie es nun weitergeht. 
Vor allem ist er mir noch die Antwort schuldig, wie ich denn nun mit diesen "Dokumenten" an die Kohle komme...

Nun hab ich seit ein paar Tagen nichts mehr gehört, der Diplomat hat keine email-Adresse (er könne in Holland nicht ins Internet... schwach..), und ich warte und warte.....

Werde die Geschichte zu Ende erzählen.


----------



## Jansenbusch (2 August 2012)

DAS GELD IST UNTERWEGS !
Ich habe mich geirrt, nicht die pobeligen Dokumente sind in dem Koffer, sondern das GANZE GELD!
auf meine Frage, wie ich denn nun an das Geld komme, anhand dieser Dokumente, und das ich ja wohl irgendwie eine Kontonummer bräuchte, auf der in Ghana bei der "Ghana Commercial Bank" (die gibts tatsächlich) das Geld liegt, kam zurück: 



> Hi,
> Also, *the said amount is in security boxes which was sent by courier to amsterdam. The diplomat is there to hand over the boxes to you.* I think the balance of the money is for the clearance of the consignment from the airport.
> Kindly get back to me Asap
> 
> Dr Jacob


 
Da muss ich natürlich meine Logistik umdenken: 150 Millionen Dollar wiegen ca. 1,3 Tonnen (da war das Paket mit 24 Kilo ja Beschiss!! Na hoffentlich bescheissen  diese ehrenwerten Leute nur die Frachtabteilung, und niemand sonst....) und muss ich auch noch einen Kleintransporter mieten. Die Kiste selbst kann nicht so groß sein (ca. 1 Meter mal 1 Meter mal 1,5 Meter. Nur wie heben?), die passt in einen Sprinter. 

Ach ja, ich soll ja noch die Zollgebühren vom Flughafen bezahlen, aber das dürfte ja kein Problem sein. Ein Griff in die Kiste....


----------



## Jansenbusch (6 August 2012)

Rechnen scheint nicht deren Stärke zu sein, ich hoffe die haben sich bei den 150 Millionen nicht auch verrechnet: Das Geld ist nun also nicht in EINER Box, sondern in 5-7 (da hätte er mal vorher zählen sollen). 
Nach etwas zähem Ringen hab ich nun doch eine Email-Adresse des "Diplomaten", die domain soll wohl auch Ehrfurcht erzeugen: "[email protected]". 



> Dear Mr.,
> 
> Good to hear from you. l am wondering when you will be able to communicate with diplomat. l dont think they communicate by email because of security reasons. The boxes can enter your car. Its just about five to seven boxes. Also i hope to be in germany as soon as you clear the fund from the diplomat. Ghana to germany is about 6 to 7 hours, so i dont have a problem arriving the following day once you are in possession of the fund.
> Moreso, you really need to contact the diplomat, he is very worried because of the delay and demurrrage.
> ...


 
Wer sich die Mühe macht: "DIPLOMATS.COM is a publication of *World.com* Media. Other leading publications include *Asia.com* for the Best Deals on Travel in Asia, *Popstar.com* for the Latest Celebrity Entertainment News, *USA.com* making local USA search easy, *Email.com* for Business Email Software and Services, and *Paris.com* for Paris Travel, Hotel and Restaurant Information *© 2008 World Media Group LLC."*

Ob die "World Media Group LLC" in der Nähe von New York da mit drin hängt sei zu prüfen, die "Büroadresse" ist zumindest schonmal interessant: 





Ach, bei der Gelegenheit: Der einzige scheinbar echte "Dr. Jacob Ayeebo" in Ghana hat ja optisch so garnichts mit "meinem" Jacobs zu tun: 







"i keep you posted"........


----------



## Jansenbusch (8 August 2012)

So langsam zieh ich ein bisschen die Schrauben an, und wir drehen uns im Kreis: Der "Diplomat" will erst das Geld, und dann werden die Kisten aus dem Zoll freigegeben,




> Dear Mr.,
> 
> The consignment ( boxes) containing the FUNDS are with the customs. First, we need to sign for the relase of the consignment and pay the custom duties that is due BEFORE they can release it to us. So we need to pay and collect the consignment before any other thing could be done.
> I advice that we do it earlier before raising any arlam consigning the content or any other questions. Once we are able to release the boxes from the customs then evryother thing can be done.
> ...


 

ich will erst in die Kisten schauen, und dann das Geld übergeben. Um es etwas komplizierter zu machen hab ich noch eine dritte Partei ins Spiel gebracht, einen Freund aus Belgien, der für mich nach Amsterdam fährt und die Kisten abholt (ich kann ja nicht... kein Reisepass....), aber der will natürlich auch viel Geld... (so sind halt Freunde in der Not):




> Dear Mr. Sulivan,
> it's quite easy to unterstand, but for me it's a very simple business rule: Never pay before you see what you get. In this special case, when i can't come to see but my partner, he have to ensure without any doubt that there is the proposed 150 m $ in the boxes, before he will pay you, and before he's getting payed (ok, for the trip to amsterdam and meeting you i have to pay him in advance, but the most money he gets is after he received the boxes and carry them to germany).
> Since i know very well the processes on airport customs i know there is a way to see the boxes before we release them and pay the duties, even not beeing a Diplomat this is a valid process.
> So what i propose is that my partner will meet you in amsterdam, you both go to the customs at schipol and my partner will have a look to the boxes.
> ok?


 

Das ist natürlich nicht ok so, "Dr. Jacob" probiert es (noch) auf die kumpelhafte emotionale Art: 



> Hi,
> You are the cause of all this. I am very tired and confused at this point in time. Please see what you can do for me. l am really in a mess at this moment.
> Regards,
> Jacob


 
Nun denn, Konfusionen gibt es hier zahlreiche, darf er auch ein bischen müde und verwirrt sein. 
Ich sehe dass wir uns im Kreis drehen, es wird wohl bald ein Ende geben, mal sehen wie die das darstellen, oder ob die langsam raffen dass ich die nur beschäftige.


----------



## Jansenbusch (8 August 2012)

Jetzt werd ich richtig neidisch: Da hab ich mir doch mal die Mühe gemacht, den email-Header vom Doktor zu analysieren, und was soll ich sagen: Hockt der doch mitten in der Olympia-Stadt ! Aber so richtig mittig !




Ich wette der sitzt in den VIP-Lounges, schaut Damen-Volleyball und tippt auf seinem Blackberry fleißig emails. 
Wie er allerdings mit seinem Pass nach London gekommen ist frag ich mich, hab ich einen tollen Pass-Nummern-Validator gefunden und der sagt klar: 



Ein gefälschter und abgelaufener Pass.... nu bin ich echt enttäuscht, etwas mehr Mühe hätte ich erwartet. Wenigstens das Geburtsdatum hätte stimmen können. 

Da sich das im Moment ein wenig im Kreis dreht, denke ich daran selbst ein paar Dokumente zu erstellen, die die dann ausfüllen sollen, mal sehen.


----------



## BenTigger (8 August 2012)

Ich hab ein neues Problem für dich (das du an ihn dann weiterleitest)

In Schipol (Europa überhaupt) darf man nur max. 10.000 € einführen, ohne das dem Zoll zu melden, denn der Staat will dann auch noch viel Geld haben und wenn noch der Verdacht der GELDWÄSCHE anliegt, wird das Geld wohlmöglich einbehalten.
Er soll das zurücksenden und dann als Diplomatengepäch wieder hersenden. Dann kommt das auch ohne Zoll direkt in seine Hände


----------



## Jansenbusch (9 August 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Er soll das zurücksenden und dann als Diplomatengepäck wieder hersenden. Dann kommt das auch ohne Zoll direkt in seine Hände


Das war ja das geile: Angeblich (siehe tollen Gepäckschein weiter oben) war das ja Diplomatengepäck..... und liegt aber nun im Zoll..... so ein Quatsch das alles. 
Ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht wie schlecht diese Mugus das gemacht haben, etwas mehr Mühe sollten die sich schon geben.


----------



## Jansenbusch (10 August 2012)

Also, nachdem "Dr. Jacobs" ungeduldig wurde



> Hi,
> l am sorry to tell you that am tired of all this. You can contact the diplomat and setlle with him,.
> You have really kept this so long . If you are not ready kindly put it on mail.
> Regards,
> ...


 
und der "Diplomat" mir GARANTIERT hat, dass alles seinen rechten Gang geht (inklusive Bestechung in Ghana...)


> I want to remind you that the procedure in which this said boxes came into the Netherlands was not a due procedure. A senior officer from the home office in Accra, Ghana was bribed to wave some procedures and protocols. The original content of the boxes was not registered in the manfisto and that is why it was able to pass through and no futher checkings was done.
> 
> You will not like to jeopardize all the efforts that has been made in making sure that this consignmnet was delivered into the Netherlands. I accompanied this consignment to avert some securirty checkings. So imposing that your business partner will follow me to the airport will definitely raise an arlam that we have been avoiding. I deposited my diplomatic passport with the customs expalining that i will be back to reclaim the boxes after l have signed and payed the charges that are due.
> 
> ...


 

war ich der ganzen Aktion etwas müde und ich hab dem "Dr."  einen schönen Gruß nach London und alles erdenkliche Schlechte hinterher gewünscht, und ihm den Rat gegeben doch mal einen Taschenrechner zu benutzen und wenigstens so banale Dinge wie das Gewicht von Geldscheinen zu berechnen. 
Das war also die Geschichte mit Dr. Jacobs, hat Spaß gemacht, war lustig. 
Bis zum nächsten mal !


----------



## emporda (9 April 2013)

Was bei dem sehr amüsanten Märchen mit dem Titel "Wie verarsche ich mich selber" auffällt ist:
Geburtsjahr im gefälschten Pass 1960
Geburtsjahr in der Passprüfung 1950

Ich hätte die notwendige Geduld nicht aufgebracht


----------



## Begonie (15 April 2013)

Ein Kumpel von mir trägt die Antwortadressen die in den Scam mails angegeben sind immer in allerlei spam und  nerv newsletter ein, so werden die Adressen von den Brüdern mit spam zugemüllt und sie haben mehr aufwand die echten mails heraus zu suchen und immer nett gefüllte postfächer. Ich finde das als arbeitsbeschaffung für die idioten genial und denke mal so wechseln sie öfter die adressen und verlieren das eine oder andere Opfer. Ich hab Glück und bekomme so gut wie keine Phishing mails


----------



## Hippo (15 April 2013)

Da muß er erstmal die finden die noch ohne DOI arbeiten ...
So gesehen ist das mehr eine Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahme für einen selber denn das Eintragen dauert definitiv länger als das Löschen einer Opt-In-Mail


----------



## Schaumalan (12 Juni 2013)

Habe auch so ein Angebot bekommen . Fragt sich soll ich oder nicht geld kann man ja immer gebrauchen .was die sich alles einfallen lassen .


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (12 Juni 2013)

bei thescambaiter gibts einen, der schickte regelmässig kaputte waschmaschinen nach lagos, kosten zahlt empfänger


----------



## jupp11 (12 Juni 2013)

Schaumalan schrieb:


> geld kann man ja immer gebrauchen


Vor allem die Abzocker


Schaumalan schrieb:


> Fragt sich soll ich oder nicht


Wenn du zuviel Geld hast,  ist das die sicherste Methode es los zu werden


Schaumalan schrieb:


> .was die sich alles einfallen lassen .


Diese Form der Abzocke ist uralt


----------



## andrea1212 (27 Februar 2014)

Nachricht:Meine Schwiegermutter kennt einen us soldaten reiner smith aus Afghanistan (nur über internet) sie schreiben lange und oft in skype und yahoomail! Seine email weiss ich leider nicht! Er hat nun einen diplomat geschickt. Der diplomat ist mit einer million dollar und gold unterwegs steckt aber beim zoll in ghana fest da er keinen direkten flug von dubai nach Stuttgart bekam. Um das packet freizu kaufen muss sie ihm 2000 euro auf ein konto in ghana überweisen. Sie hat nur 1000 euro und da alle banken geschlossen haben am schmotzigen dunstig kann (gott sei dank) nicht schicken er redet nun von davon dass sie ihn nich lieben würde und sie ihn vergessen soll.. na super! Sie will ihm unbedingt das geld schicken und hört nicht auf mich egal wie viel ich ihr vorlese und zeige es ist ihr egal  was soll ich nun tun??? Sie darf das nicht überweisen!


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2014)

Harter Tobak ...
Kennst Du den zuständigen Banker?
Wenn ja sprich den bei Dienstbeginn sofort an und versuche daß der seinen Einfluß geltend machen kann wie auch immer.
Ansonsten ist gegen Liebe, Dummheit und Gier (nichtzutreffendes streichen) kein Kraut gewachsen.


----------



## andrea1212 (27 Februar 2014)

Nein der diplomat sei in ghana aber sie hat nur die bank daten mehr nicht ein bild vom pass aber wir kennen uns da nicht so aus ob es gefälscht oder echt ist


----------



## Cookie (27 Februar 2014)

Wird dann wohl ein ordentliches Lehrgeld, manche Leute brauchen das leider.


----------



## andrea1212 (27 Februar 2014)

Ich weiss nicht was wir tun sollen! Kann man die daten vom ghana flughafen bzw zoll iwie herausbekommen?


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2014)

1.) Das Ding ist der übliche Mugu-Scheiß und somit Betrug
2.) Wenn das Geld überwiesen ist isses weg
3.) Wenn einmal bezahlt wird kommt der Romance-Scammer immer wieder und will mehr Kohle für irgendwas.
4 a) Hart gesagt - wenn Deine Mutter zu verblendet ist das zu begreifen hast Du wenig Chancen sie davon abzuhalten und die Kohle weg.
4 b) Stell Dich dann drauf ein daß Du nach erkennen der Situation ein vor Liebeskummer, Scham und Wut hüpfendes Bündel vor Dir hast
5.) http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/419er
6.) http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romance_Scam
7.) http://www.polizei-beratung.de/themen-und-tipps/betrug/scamming/romance-scamming.html


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2014)

andrea1212 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was wir tun sollen! Kann man die daten vom ghana flughafen bzw zoll iwie herausbekommen?


Da kannst gar nix rauskriegen weil das alles nicht existiert.
Und als Laie schon gleich gar nicht.


----------



## andrea1212 (27 Februar 2014)

Ach ist doch scheisse! Wir wollen die dran kriegen! Sowas gehört verschlossen! Kann man wirklich gar nichts machen? Polizei? Oder sonstiges?


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2014)

Keine Chance - find Dich damit ab!
Dein Problem ist Deine Mutter und die im Raum stehende Überweisung.
Und nicht die internationale Verfolgung von Internetbetrügern.


----------



## BenTigger (27 Februar 2014)

Das ganze ist Scamming. siehe auch http://www.anti-scam-forum.net/ oder http://www.antiscam.de/

Dort steht viel davon.
Meine Frau ist auch eine Scammerjägern und sammelt alle Infos.
Die Leute dort können auch herausfinden, ob das Scam ist bzw wie der Typ noch heisst


----------



## raundsi (28 Februar 2014)

Meine Schwiegermutter hat auf die gleiche Art und Weise auch eine Stange Geld an die Nigeria-Connectionverschenkt - kurz vor meiner Zeit allerdings, sonst hätte ich ihr das ausgetrieben.
Ich hoffe, deine hat noch nicht überwiesen? Sie soll ihm einfach mal vorschlagen, dass sie persönlich vorbei kommt, die Tickets kauft und ihn mitnimmt - seine Reaktion wird Bände sprechen!


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (1 März 2014)

dont feed the trolls...


----------



## BenTigger (2 März 2014)

Nee füttern is nicht, aber was gemein ist, wenn sie um Geld betteln, um die dann mit einer gefaketen Moneygram oder Western Union Geldanweisungsnummern zu deren Bank zu senden und die dann kein Geld bekommen und sich beschweren.

Da gibt es viele Methoden und Ausreden, die zu beschäftigen.

Wir haben die damit schon ausgiebigst beschäftigt und dann in Panik versetzt, weil wir ja das Geld überwiesen haben, es abgeholt wurde und nun in deren Ländern die Polizei aktiviert haben, um zu ermitteln, wer das angeblich von uns überwiesene Geld eingesackt hat.

Das ergibt lustige Debatten und kostet deren Zeit...


----------



## andrea1212 (2 März 2014)

Wir haben ihm gesagt es gibt kein geld meine schwiegerMutter hat zun Glück auf mich gehört na der typ meldet sich nicht mehr! Sie war sehr traurig aber das geht auch vorbei  danke euch


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (17 März 2014)

Ich empfehle das Lesen von der Waschmaschinen Story bei scambaiters, wo "the failure" denen eine kaputte Waschmaschine per Nachnahme nach Nigeria sandte, oder die herrliche Story wo sich ein scambaiter als Frau ausgab und den yahooyahoo überzeugte, Nacktbilder von sich zu schicken, woraufhin ihn "Victor" der "Chefredakteur" vom "gay magazine" anrief um ihm zu sagen, dass sein Schlong auf dem nächsten cover des Magazines erscheinen werde...das Telefonat gabs mal als .wav Datei und war der Brüller. Oder der berühmte "anus laptop"
Aber...wer hat schon Zeit und Muße, mit denen zu spielen???

upps, ich sehe gerade, dass scambaiter offline ist und nur noch spärliche Kopien davon existieren


----------



## Hippo (17 März 2014)

*UND ...
Eine GANZ deutliche Warnung sich als Amateur in welcher Form auch immer mit diesen Gaunern anzulegen.
Das ist organisierte Kriminalität in deren Kreisen die körperliche Unversehrtheit nicht eines der höchsten Rechtsgüter ist.
Die Scambaiter wissen ganz genau was sie tun und vor allem haben sie das Wissen ihre wahre Identität und Adresse so zu verschleiern daß nicht gefunden werden.
Das schließt auch die Spuren des Scambaitings im Internet ein!*


----------



## Cookie (18 März 2014)

Aber Hippo, das macht doch so viel Spaß. 
Aber Nein, hast ja Recht, man sollte sich nicht unbedingt zur Zielscheibe machen.


----------



## Hippo (18 März 2014)

Es sind schon mehr Amateure auf Nimmerwiedersehen verschwunden als sie den Gaunern mal eben "aufs Maul hauen wollten" und sich mit den Typen persönlich getroffen haben. Nein nicht in Afrika sondern in Amsterdam oder London....


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (24 März 2014)

Ja Hippo vor allem die Amateurin Frieda 
Die fliegt immernoch nach Nigeria


----------



## jupp11 (24 März 2014)

Spon schrieb:
			
		

> Viele der Hereingelegten sind Opfer ihrer eigenen Raffgier geworden. Vor allem in den Anfangsjahren ihrer Raubzüge kassierten Nigerianer Millionensummen ab, als sie per Fax Geschäftsleuten einen Deal etwas außerhalb der Legalität anboten.


Mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen....


----------



## brdlwmpfts (23 August 2017)

Die Namen sind schon geil:
The accomplices were named as Oluronke Rosulu, Alumile Adedeji also known as Ade Bendel, one Kenneth, one Jonathan and Hamabon William.

https://www.pmnewsnigeria.com/2017/05/16/popular-lagos-socialite-fred-ajudua-re-arraigned-fraud/


----------



## Nordseeküste (17 Juni 2018)

Ich wurde kontaktiert von einem Ben Roger. Angeblich Militärarzt in Syrien. Wer kann mir dazu etwas sagen? Kommt mir alles sehr seltsam vor


----------



## jupp11 (17 Juni 2018)

Was  wollte er?


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2018)

Nordseeküste schrieb:


> Wer kann mir dazu etwas sagen? Kommt mir alles sehr seltsam vor


Ist es auch! Pass auf, du sollst wahrscheinlich betrogen werden.

So oder so ähnlich läuft die Masche: https://www.stern.de/politik/auslan...eschaeft-mit-den-einsamen-seelen-6350188.html


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (17 Juni 2018)

Thema: Spass haben mit Abzockern

So was Ähnliches habe in den 2000ern mit Nigerianern gemacht, die 3 (sic!) Ziehsteinmessgeräte bei mir bestellen wollten. Nach einigem Hin und Her bekam ich eine kanadische Kreditkartennummer und der Bitte, die Messgeräte (Bestellwert ca. 150.000 Euro) umgehend auf den Versand zu bringen. 

Leider leider war die Kreditkarte zwar echt, aber geklaut und die armen Nigerianer warten noch bis heute auf meine Versandanzeige. Meine nigerianischen "Geschäftspartner" haben sich dann auch nicht mehr gemeldet, waren wahrscheinlich etwas eingeschnappt. 

Man kann, muss aber nicht unbedingt, Spass mit Abzockern haben, denn Kohle gibbet NICHT von denen, so funktioniert halt Abzocke nicht, und das ist auch international so. 

War auch so ein Spass, wie einen Abofallenbetreiber beim anderen anzumelden, ob die untereinander gezahlt haben, ist leider unbekannt.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Juni 2018)

Könnte auch sowas sein:
https://www.detektei-aplus.de/betrugsmasche-arzt-in-syrien.htm


> Die Betrugsmasche als Arzt in Syrien


----------



## Orro (27 Juli 2018)

Habe gestern auch so eine Mail bekommen dad ich meinen Namen hat geben soll um ein Erbe von 15 Manzutreten


----------



## jupp11 (27 Juli 2018)

Die Methode sollte ausgelutscht sein. Der Thread geht  schon seit 6 Jahren. Nur raffgierige Naivlinge, die an den Weihnachtsmann und den Osterhasen, die  Karneval feiern, glauben, fallen da noch drauf rein.


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2018)




----------

